# update on release 18 thunderjets



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

just in case anyone seen the post on facebook about the release 18 thunderjets coming out next month, aw has put the release date off till the end of april for this release, so i was told by a very reliable person. there are some nice colors and cars but whomever it was that said that on there facebook page and with preorder prices is totally wrong on the rel date.

great looking cars,
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Any pics? I'm not on facebook


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

When will AW wise up and offer the White Wall tires from the Fury as an accessory?

Then of course they need to be willing to sell them without $9+ shipping


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Pomfish said:


> When will AW wise up and offer the White Wall tires from the Fury as an accessory?
> 
> Then of course they need to be willing to sell them without $9+ shipping


they would sell alot of them for sure, who knows. shipping is a bit crazy though.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Pomfish said:


> When will AW wise up and offer the White Wall tires from the Fury as an accessory?


The 46 Ford in the Back to the Future set has white walls too. That means AW could offer white walls for both T-Jets and Xtraction.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> The 46 Ford in the Back to the Future set has white walls too. That means AW could offer white walls for both T-Jets and Xtraction.


which release??, mine doesn't have them, but it's an earlier release....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> which release??, mine doesn't have them, but it's an earlier release....
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


It's not in a release. It is in the latest Back to the Future race track.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> It's not in a release. It is in the latest Back to the Future race track.


Ok, TY!! :thumbsup:
mine was sold as a "Single" (MIB)....
the 2 differences I see are: White-Walls & "BROWN" top...
they'll go singles eventually :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> just in case anyone seen the post on facebook about the release 18 thunderjets coming out next month, aw has put the release date off till the end of april for this release, so i was told by a very reliable person. there are some nice colors and cars but whomever it was that said that on there facebook page and with preorder prices is totally wrong on the rel date.
> 
> great looking cars,
> wheelz63


all ready seeing the white & gold Fury's on Epay...
they have had their wheels/tires changed out to Vincent's...
I don't remember seeing; "White-Walls" on them either....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The AMX and Nova are short wheelbase bodies?
Are the Charger and Fairlane long WB?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nova is long too


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Update bro?? Any news yet?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the release will be in port the 25th and then we wait for release and then customs and shipping, just a few behind.

wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> the release will be in port the 25th and then we wait for release and then customs and shipping, just a few behind.
> 
> wheelz63



Put me in for a case bro ? 12 in a case?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

So are there any other future releases of anything yet? I don't think I heard anything after this set.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the next release should be the 4 gear legends of the quarter mile in may.


----------

